# I'm thinking about giving Shadow up RESOLVED



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 1, 2006)

Shadow is a neuterd male American FuzzyLop. He turned one in May. He is very healthy andaffectionate. 







I don't have to give him up and don't reallywant to, but I don't think he's very happy here. 

I've tried bonding him with my two females and it's notworking. He fights with Baby. He desperatley triesto win Snuggy's affection, but she HATES him. 

Hehas to live in my kitchen because if he sets foot in Snuggy's area, she goesNUTS. 

He would love to find a nice girl bun to call his own. He'svery lonely. He loves to beheld and petted, andthumps when I put him down.

His large dog crate would come with him, as well as his other things (bowl, water bottle, hay rack, litter box). 

I am traveling from Tennessee to Iowa on Friday and returning onMonday. If anyone in between is interested, please let meknow. I can bring him along if anyone is interested.


----------



## Alij (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, I am sorry that he isn't fitting in withyour home. I am in cerntral North Carolina. Willyou be passing through here? I would be happy to takehim! Just let me know!

ali


----------



## BACI (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello Laura, 

check pms


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry, Alij,I'm not close to you.

I'm traveling from Tennessee, through or near: Arkansas, Missouri, Illinois and into Iowa.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Oct 2, 2006)

*
Bun-Bun has simular behavior. He's EXTREMELY aggressive to my cats anddogs. Even though non-combat to my other rabbit, he's too "dominant."It's hard to tame Bun-Bun from humping him. He was very tolerant frombeing held and was hard to catch when free time is over. He's come muchbetter - whith disapline.
Disapline is important - just like raising a dog or cat. 
Males can be very aggressive. Telling "NO!!" Thumping your foot on theground, slapping newspaper on the ground, light slap to the rear, orusing a squirt bottle, are essentials. Don't do it often - they couldbecome more aggressive or sad. Do it when he's caught acting upfighting your other rabbits. He'll learn eventually, though I must say,Rabbit aggression is the hardest to tame than any other animal. It'lltake time. Spending time whith him makes him happy. Getting him afriend rabbit at a young age would probably be best. Your bun won't seeany compition in him. Most likely he will bully him by nudging him orchasing him while he's new. Soon they will bond.
Of course all legomorphs can run differant patterns of emotion - I don't make this promise.

Sorry, I'd love to keep as many rabbits as I could, and he's quite acutie, but 2 is allready enough for a low payed 19 year old. lol
If you really whant to give him up, try taking him to a resorcfull rescue center or give adds in the newspaper or green post.

*


> Shadow is a neuterd male American FuzzyLop. He turned one in May. He is very healthy andaffectionate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to TRY to bond Toby and Shadow. It's worth a try, right?

I'll do what I did when I bonded Snuggy and Baby. I'll put alittle vanilla on their noses or the backs of their necks so they smellthe same, then use a neutral territory to introduce and observethem. 

Someone suggested giving them stuffed animals, and then once theirscents are on them, switch them. I will do that first and seewhat kind of response I get.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Oct 3, 2006)

A bun-bun bang buddy(Stuffed animal, for HIMONLY.) could be great for the aggressive shadow. It'll releive sexualtension and stress. Even though your rabbit is nuetured, and not beingable to "splooge," other scents of another rabbit or just seeing ithappen on it will make it upset. Bun-Bun threw an absoulute tempertantrum whith whining and thumping when he saw Cocoa messing whith hispink bunny.


----------



## Alij (Oct 3, 2006)

No, unfortunately you won't be anywhere close to me. 

Another thing that you might want to look into is thatwhenmale rabbits are "fixed" the vet sometimes misses some ofthesexual organs allowing testosterone to still be in theirsystems which could cause these kind of trouble. Might worthtaking him back and making sure they goteverything. Also, it can take monthsafter surgery forall of the hormones to get out oftheirlittlesystems which cancause troublealso. Good luck!


----------



## Haley (Oct 3, 2006)

Bonding is definitely worth a try. 

Theres so many great resources out there. I had two males who hatedeachother. They couldnt even smell one another without becomingaggressive. I did the car ride method where you have them sit togetheron a blanket on the seat. Theyre so scared they dont fight.Then put them in neutral territory.

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions!

Good Luck!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 30, 2006)

It looks like Shadow is getting a new home. 

A co-worker and her roommate have been looking for a rabbit.The roommate had a house rabbit before, and seems very educated aboutthem. 

They are coming to look at him andprobably take him Saturday (they've already seen pics). 

They were asking all the right questions (vet info, feeding, grooming,safety, etc.) and even made an appointment for him at the vet's fornext week. 

I am feeling very good about this, but also sad at the sametime. I'm pretty attached to the little guy, but he justisn't bonding with any of my three.I think he'llget a lot more attention with these ladies. They seemveryexcited. 

I made them promise to give himback to me if they everdecidethey can't keep him. I also gave them thelink to Rabbits Only and encouraged them to join.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2006)

Aww, that's so happy/sad! 

To me, though, this is how adoptions should be done -- not just thescreening, but the visits, the info and especially the agreement forthe adoptee to surrender the bunny back to the adopter if that everbecomes necessary. 

Shadow is one lucky bunny to have found by Snuggys Mom! 

:hug:



sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2006)

That's wonderful Laura! and sad at the sametime,but i'm sure it will all work out for the best,maybe later downthe track,Shadows new owners may evenget him aprettygirly friend 

Shadow is a gorgeous boy,and i remember when you took Shadow in andgave him a loving home,i'm sure he's forever grateful for that,you gavehim a new life 

I hope it all works out 

Shadow..:kiss:



cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks. At least I'll always know how he's doing because I see this woman every day. 

OMG, Cheryl, is that my Chocolate Bunny I see in your avatar???Hmmm???


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hehe,yep.. that's Chocolate Bunny 



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> At least I'll always know how he's doing becauseI see this woman every day.


That is even better



cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 4, 2006)

Shadow went to his new home last night. 

He seemed perfectly content in his new slave's arms. 

She's already called me with a couple of questions. 

I feel very good about this, but I sure do miss the little guy. 

She said I could visit whenever I wanted and she will send me pictures, too.


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 4, 2006)

It's good he found a new home if the others were were. =) I hope he is happy there!

Feel better. &lt;3


----------



## JimD (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## cheryl (Dec 4, 2006)

Awww of course your gonna miss the littleguy,but at least you can take comfort in knowing where he is and whohe's with





and you get to hear all updates about him too!



cheryl


----------

